# Faros Automáticos para el auto



## bofocastillo (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro pero, y a propósito del tema de los faros automáticos para el auto, se me ocurrió algo, sólo que no se si sea posible de realizar así como lo planteo

Revisando otros mensajes relacionados con el tema me encontré con algunas propuestas (incluso acompañadas del circuito) de como pordría controlarse el encendido de los faros del auto, sólo que el inconveniente que veo es que hay que colocar la (o las) fotoresistencia(s) en un lugar especifico del auto en el que no haya variaciones muy grandes en los niveles de luz y que no afecte otro tipo de luz (por ejemplo el alumbrado -60hz- o las luces de otros carros), de otra forma el comportamiento del cto. se vuelve un poco inestable.

Bueno, si una fotoresistencia funciona no sólo con la luz visible, sino también con la UV y la IR, podría hacer que la variable del cto sea la UV, en vez de la luz visible. 

Es decir, si pongo dos fotoresistencias, a una la dejo sensar "toda" la luz (espectro visible, UV e IR) y a otra le pongo un filtro (como el que usan las cámaras fotográficas) para que sense la luz sin su componente de UV (o sea, luz visible e IR) y luego resto ambas señales, el resultado me daría el nivel de luz UV, la cual depende directamente del nivel de radiación solar, es decir, entra más luz solar haya en el ambiente, mayor la cantidad de luz UV.

Claro que habría más cosas que hacer, seguramente tratar la señal digitalmente, amplificar, tal vez usar un pic para que haga la parte lógica, etc, pero en esencia la idea es esa.

Qué opinión les merece?

Saludos


----------



## eb7ctx (Sep 9, 2008)

Yo creo que no te debes de complicar mucho la vida, hay dispositivos comerciales con un solo sensor que funcionan muy bien, yo mismo tengo uno en el patio de casa, cuando se oscurece sea por cualquier causa, este enciende una lampara y al revés la apaga cuando el nivel de luz es suficiente


----------



## popoton (Sep 10, 2008)

los vehiculos nuevos traen el sensor de luz en el interior cerca del parabrisas apuntando h afuera , con una especie de "tapa" de color opaco, con algun grado de transparencia, y para hacerlo funcionar proba haciendo un divisor de voltaje con el fotoresistor y con una resistencia fija. saludos


----------



## bofocastillo (Sep 11, 2008)

Según entiendo, los sensores que tienen las luminarias (para fachades, o patios como en tu caso, eb7ctx) aparentemente funcionan con la luz solar, es decir, prenden y apagan la luminaria dependiendo de la luminosidad. Pero funcionan así precisamente porque, al colocar la lámpara en un lugar donde no hay luz (es decir, un lugar obscuro, donde no hay otra luz, por eso la colocas, si no no tendría caso ponerla en un lugar iluminado) la única variable es la luz solar. Pero alguna vez has intentado (cuando está prendida) iluminar el sensor directamente con una linterna?, no lo he hecho pero pienso que se debería apagar.

Y si, esa tapa de color opaco es un filtro IR, lo traen todos los receptores IR (checa cualquier aparato que funcione con control remoto, o los teléfonos móviles que tienen puerto IR). Es un filtro que, supuestamente, filtra toda la luz que no está en el espectro IR. Sólo que pienso que no son un filtro perfecto porque he probado y sí,  dejan pasar cierta cantidad (o ciertas longitudes de onda) de luz visible. Hay filtros IR para cámara fotográficas y funcionan mejor porque están hechos de cristal y no de plástico.

Me he empeñado en probar si esa idea que se me ocurrió funciona o no, ya conseguí un filtro UV para cámara, es usado y me costó el equivalente a 2 usd. Estoy por conseguir el filtro IR (también para cámara), si no pues optaré por probar con uno de esos filtros que traen los aparatos eléctricos.


----------

